# surf report and weather report needed



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Im coming down to Okaloosa tomorrow and saw that a tropical storm is somewhat in the area but heading toward Texas and Mexico.. Also my Mother-in-Law is there now and told me that the ocean is covered in june grass, but honestly i dont believe anything that comes out of her mouth.. can anyone tell me how the ocean looks, and if possible tell me what the 7 day forcast holds so i can pack accordingly.. thankyou so much


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/pensacola-florida

http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Pensacolabeach/forecasts/latest/six_day

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=30.3088744605735&lon=-87.04605102539062

And there is grass and pretty much unbearable biting flies on the beach.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

like horse flies.. damn are they everywhere in destin and okaloosa? thnx for those reports to..


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

They are called "dog" or "Stable" flies. They look just like regular house flies. I have never seen anything like them. There will be 5-10 on your leg biting at once. I had 98% DEET spray coated on my legs and it did not phase them. Satan Flies.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

damn do you live in Okaloosa or Destin.. i have two small kids so i hope i will even be able to take them to the beach..


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Im in Pcola and mostly fish out at Perdido so I am a ways west of you but look at the recent biting flies threads and feel it out. If I were you, I would still take kids to the beach but be prepared for them in case they are there.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

thnx for the advice.. i just want to have a good vacation.. i havent been down there in two years so im ready to leave and head that way.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

how long you gonna be down for, if you wanna meet up and fish thuesday let me know

850-368-796six
jimmy


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

The flies are hit and miss. They are at their worst when we have a N. wind. Which we have had for the last few days. I've been here for over 30 years and this is their time to show hard to say how long they'll be around. Some days in their season they don't show at all and then suddenly their gone :yes:.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok thanks for the advice on the flies.. i have been kind of worried about them.. my mother is down there now and says they havent delt with any flies.. OfcRob i would be glad for you to come fishing thursday, me and KePerry are suppose to go shark'n one night so we can plan it either wed night or thursday if you want to come with. we both agree the more the marrier.. I have a 2 year old and a 6 moth old so i have to stay by the condo to help my wife when she needs it but im free to go and fish so we can do that or if you want we can surf fish on thursday and you can show me the ropes.. my num is 812-207-7159 mitch


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

I go to swellinfo.com...then add about 4 ft. of surf to whatever they "predict" 

The flies were a little annoying today around Portafino...


----------

